# Any tips on applying to mac?



## fashionjunkiexx (Aug 6, 2010)

How old do you have to be to apply for mac? is there anything in particular i should mention or focus on in my cv? 
in the build up to applying what can i do to get my skills as good as possible? 
is there anything else you can tell me about the whole application, interviewing process?

sorry for all the questions but i felt this was the best place to ask


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 6, 2010)

there is a good thread on this

mac interviews and hiring process

which should answer most of your questions


----------

